# Been receiving e-mail messages......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......from various fast-food joints as well as restaurants. Please pardon the explicit language. 

Here is one of them I received just this morning:


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

That place is a disgusting. And sorry if I offend you, but I find fast food in general a killer. Why are you getting fast food emails?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeb Stuart said:


> That place is a disgusting. And sorry if I offend you, but I find fast food in general a killer. Why are you getting fast food emails?


Not sure why I'm getting the e-mails. In regards to fast food, I eat at various ones. I'm 65 and in pretty good health overall.

I know of some who are health-food nuts and have serious health issues. We're all gonna die sooner or later. In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy life as best I can.

Oh, and by the way, I'm also a long time motorcycle rider. I'm talking the majority of my life. I'd say close to 55 yrs., if not a bit longer. I'm still alive and kicking..............

And, I used to jump out of airplanes. How crazy is that?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If natural foods are so damn good for you, why do so many people die of natural causes?


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Not sure why I'm getting the e-mails. In regards to fast food, I eat at various ones. I'm 65 and in pretty good health overall.
> 
> I know of some who are health-food nuts and have serious health issues. We're all gonna die sooner or later. In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy life as best I can.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> And, I used to jump out of airplanes. How crazy is that?


You mean perfectly good airplanes that weren't crashing?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

And what was that old saying we use to hear all the time back in boot camp about two things that fall from the sky?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard a lot of things in boot camp. But, I do know what you are talking about. 

Say what you will, but I was proud as can be, and still am, to have been an Airborne Ranger.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> You mean perfectly good airplanes that weren't crashing?


 Helicopters and balloons as well.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

And I am proud of you and the Rangers. All servicemen. The phrase was common when I was in boot camp and I always thought it to just be a typical Army joke or saying. I will not repeat since you might be sensitive about it.
By the way, I was in the Army as well. Dad was a career Marine.(fought in Korea and Vietnam, went in elisted, OCS at age 28) And the Marines had some terms they called me when I did have a chance to come home. But I just laughed. Never took it personal. As I said in another post, my son is in the Army National Guard (medic)
My brother was in the Navy, his son did two tours of combat in Afghanistan and another son over in Bahrain.
If you thought I was out to disparge your service, you are wrong.And while you are at it, I was damn proud of my Service as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeb Stuart said:


> And I am proud of you and the Rangers. All servicemen. The phrase was common when I was in boot camp and I always thought it to just be a typical Army joke or saying. I will not repeat since you might be sensitive about it.
> By the way, I was in the Army as well. Dad was a career Marine. And the Marines had some terms they called me when I did have a chance to come. But I just laughed. Never took it personal.
> My brother was in the Navy, his son did two tours of combat in Afghanistan and another son over in Bahrain.
> If you thought I was out to disparge your service, you are wrong.


I have thick skin. Most on here would attest to that.

I was a police officer for 30 yrs. I've been called every negative name or phrase ever known to man. You'd have to go way out of your way and do it numerous times, to possibly get under my skin. And.....even if you did, you'd never get a clue from me that you succeeded.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I have thick skin. Most on here would attest to that.
> 
> I was a police officer for 30 yrs. I've been called every negative name or phrase ever known to man. You'd have to go way out of your way and do it numerous times, to possibly get under my skin. And.....even if you did, you'd never get a clue from me that you succeeded.


I hear ya and thank you for your Service.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Helicopters and balloons as well.


Years ago when I was in construction I worked on a BOQ at Camp Pendleton Marine Base. On one side of the job site I would regularly see Marines jumping out of a Chinook that was climbing in a circular pattern. Each time the Chinook circled around two or three Marines would jump out. It made sense to me because the Marines would all land in the same location instead of a long line when jumping from a plane. 
On the other side of the job there was a Cobra unit. All day long they flew in a low level oval pattern and practiced diving and pulling up. When I was in Nam I was stationed at Camp Eagle which was the 101st fire support base. Cobras flew in pairs in an oval pattern and while one would dive and open fire the other one would watch for movement or muzzle flashes. With twin 40 mm cannons, twin rocket pods and twin mini guns a Cobra can put a lot of fire power on the ground. You can imagine what two can do.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I lived on Wire Mountain in Camp Pendleton while my Dad was in Vietnam. At the time, a lot of families whose husbands were in Nam lived there. I always remember the big long steep hill that looked down from our house. We had a big field in Front where we played football etc and the mothers would be out as well.
On certain days we would see the infamous Green Squad car slowly coming up the hill. We all knew what it meant. Inside was a Chaplain in Dress Blues.
I will never forget the time they stopped right at the house across from us. I can still hear the wife's screams to this day.

My Dad made it through, came home and was so happy to see him. He also brought me a Winchester MDL 70.
I will also remember that a big salute goes to the wives of servicemen. They go though hell. Not long after, I joined the Army, volunteered for Nam, but the Army had other plans. Field Artillery then Red Eye missile school and then to Germany.

Did have some fun while there. Did a lot of hunting with my Marlin 22. Sometimes myself and a buddy would hide the guns out the night before and skip school and spend all day in the fields. Place was loaded with Jack Rabbits and Coyotes. Spent many a hour propped up on a hill doing LONG shots at the Jacks. One shot one kill. Dad was a believer in that.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I will add that my Dad Died a few years after returning from Viet Nam with kidney failure from Agent Orange.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I will add that my Dad Died a few years after returning from Viet Nam with kidney failure from Agent Orange.


Sorry to hear that. I thank him for his service to our country.

May he RIP.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pblanc said:


> If natural foods are so damn good for you, why do so many people die of natural causes?


I can't conveniently post the picture (because I can't find it), but a recent cartoon may tickle you:

A really, really old and achingly decrepit coot in his skivvies, resting his weight on a walker, is finishing-up his annual physical exam.
The doctor says: "You know those 20 years that you added to your life by carefully living a healthy lifestyle? Well, these are them."


----------

